# Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2009)

*Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]


----------



## Invidia (11. November 2009)

*Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*

Net schlecht, besonders das fürs Bad


----------



## Stevii (11. November 2009)

*AW: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*



Invidia schrieb:


> Net schlecht, besonders das fürs Bad



Bis dann mal die Polizei vorbeikommt.


----------



## TroyAnner (11. November 2009)

*AW: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*

Ich mag ja den WTF!-Stempel


----------



## tripod (27. November 2009)

*AW: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*



TroyAnner schrieb:


> Ich mag ja den WTF!-Stempel


  me too 

würde sich auf dem einen oder anderen beleg sicher toll machen


----------



## majorguns (28. November 2009)

*AW: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*

Der Duschvorhang erinnert mich ein wenig an "Farin Urlaub, Dusche"


----------



## feivel (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Coole Gadgets: Rambo-Unterhemd - Eiswürfelform 'Ice Invaders' - Wurfstern-Haken [Anzeige]*

wer braucht denn ein rambo unterhemd?

das kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, vollgesabberter dicker kerl mit rambounterhemd auf der couch, lässt sich ein bier holen. und stopft sich chips rein während er sich rambo reinzieht XD


----------

